# Panasonic FF body announced Sept 25th



## mcasan (Sep 13, 2018)

Panasonic taking on Sony, Nikon, and Canon should be interesting.    Panasonic, like Sony, does not have to worry about protecting DSLR sales.   Interesting if they will use the Lecia SL mount....or go their own way.    The Panasonic body should be out in the spring of 2019.   That is when Olympus should release their new anniversary model high end m43 body.

(FT5) The new Panasonic FF camera aims for the big guys: Will compete against the Sony A9, Nikon D850 and top Canon cameras - 43 Rumors


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 13, 2018)

"_The camera will take current MFT lenses via adapter_"

That does not make a lot of sense. MFT lenses have a much smaller image circle, so to compensate for that the camera would have to introduce a 2x crop. And that means 2x in both directions, so you end up with 25% of the original number of pixels...


----------



## mcasan (Sep 13, 2018)

I agree.     Making m43 lens work with FF bodies is better than getting a sharp stick in the eye....but just barely better.      I don't see any real world benefits.  You want to use m43 glass you already own....great.....stick it on a GH5 or E-M1 II.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 25, 2018)

Well, the system has just been announced. Two cameras to come next year. The MTF adapter is a hoax, as expected. If you think about it, it is not even possible. The lens to sensor distance is too short to fit an adapter in between.


----------

